# Whats going on, and how to avoid it happening?



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

history pet line mice only so far

PEW line and argente pied lines only affected so far

place does with the bucks for a period of 16 days before removing does to birthing nursing tubs
Does give birth as expected 22 days after initial placing with buck
approximately 19 days later does looking significantly pregnant again

whilst the number of mice babies being born is not a problem to handle as in I can remove the older offspring to foster does from feeder lines and let the doe have her litter it is the fact that she is delaying implantation aswell as standard implantation and the stress of the doe giving birth that is the worrying factor.

Any ideas of how to eliminate the reoccurring delayed implantation as both lines are prone to large litters 12+ consistently


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess it would be silly to ask if the mice are getting abnormal amounts of progesterone?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

All my lines are fed and housed and treated them same, so if that were the case it would be occuring in feeder and show lines and the other pet lines but as this has only been happening for the past couple of months and only affecting the 2 pet lines I suppose it may become more common in the other lines also as time goes on.

When I first noticed it I reduced the vitamin E content vastly and the other added vitamin mineral supplements are now only offered to does that are pregnant or nursing and offered to weaners for a further 4 weeks


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

are the does of the 2 affected lines related? could it be a genetic trait? no idea how you'd actually prevent it then 8/


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Not sure you can realistically do anything about diapause as to stop her you would need to put her immediately into some form of unfavourable condition, so drastically reduce food, change temp to an extreme. Which is all going to have a determental affect on the litter being raised so not something you want to do.

I keep feeder/pet lines as well as show line and my feeders do that a lot. Actually works well for me as I dont keep many males at all and just leave colonies of girls together. A black feeder line is pretty much guaranteed to do it every time. That line has stupidly large litters, i cull to 4 even in those lines and mice are very good mums they carry on litter after litter without losing any condition and before looking into showing i can say my feeder mice never got a break from when they were old enough until when i decided they were getting on a bit but i have always culled litters early to keep them ticking along nicely. It what mice do best and thats breed.

I would say you wont be able to stop in a non determental way all you can do is reduce her load by culling or fostering them.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

totally unrelated as far back as 20 generations anything before that time unknown


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oakelm said:


> I keep feeder/pet lines as well as show line and my feeders do that a lot. Actually works well for me as I dont keep many males at all and just leave colonies of girls together. A black feeder line is pretty much guaranteed to do it every time. That line has stupidly large litters, i cull to 4 even in those lines and mice are very good mums they carry on litter after litter without losing any condition and before looking into showing i can say my feeder mice never got a break from when they were old enough until when i decided they were getting on a bit but i have always culled litters early to keep them ticking along nicely. It what mice do best and thats breed.


Amazing! I've not actually heard of this. I thought it was a fluke when people would post that it happened to one of their does. Thank you for the information. Your solution also sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a neat article (though not helpful to the actual post) on the subject: http://joe.endocrinology-journals.org/c ... l.pdf+html


----------

